# labor savers



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I love to build handy tools for the tractor and around the place. Here are some of them.

I should have the tractor hitch done soon and am making a barbwire dispenser. The local feed and seed asked if I could come up with something.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

hitch


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

dumptrailer/logging arch


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

trailer converted


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Hyd winch in loader, I will have one of these in the rear hitch also.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kewl! Lots of nice stuff. :thumbsup: Did you make all of that yourself? I love your log splitter set up and the logging arch. I heat with firewood myself and those would be HUGE labor savers.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, that is some of the stuff I have created over the years.
Finished up the rear winch today and painted it. Will put the winch back in it and take some pics tomorrow. Hope the paint is dry lol.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a small trailer I built for my dakota pickup. It is only 10ft long and the tires track the same as the pickup. 
I kind of got carried away one winter with it. It has the tilt feature for loading, the sides slip off to make a normal utility unit, they fold in after you load your goodies in and can put a couple of quads sideways right on top. The right side slips off and you take it to the side, slip it back on and it creates a table to the side of the trailer. Lastly, you can tip the sides in a bit, toss a tarp over it and sleep comfortably, if you brought the needed bedding.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

folded up


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Outstanding rdbrumfield!!

...and I thought I was pretty clever building my tiny rake and back blade  .

I really like the logging arch and splitter too.

SHARTEL


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

ok, here is the finished winch/hitch system. The boom can be left off so you can just use the hitch and hook with the toplink on.

didn't want to offend anyone lol, that yellow and orange paint is just what i had in the shop.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

side view


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks good to me!


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

This is something that really helps with the loading. Being able to keep the load far enough out to be able to load trailers without the tractor grill tight agains the side of the trailer helps. Normally there is a pulley at the apex of the boom, but as I didn't need the winch to load this I left it off, was in a bit of a hurry to get it to the loading dock in Tacoma.
This "crate" weighs a bit over 1250lbs. I have my rincon and some other odds and ends packed in.
I thought it pretty good that it will leave on Fri on a barge and be in Anchorage by Tues.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rdbrumfield, you are very handy indeed. I too love that log splitter! I have around 20 cord of wood stored up at the beginning of any winter, and I do my splitting by hand. I actually enjoy splitting the wood, but am always contemplating building some sort of splitter my self. rdbrumfield, I couldn't help but notice that you're from western Washington state.....Are you near Spokane Washington by chance?


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I live on the west side in Montesano. It is west of Olympia about 30mi.

Spent the summer in Ak dredging cook inlet on the shores of anchorage.

I have a piece of property just north on anchorage and figure to built a cabin starting this summer.

I have had a firetruck for about 15yrs parked in a barn. I fixed it up for dust control on construction sites. Didn't use it much so figure I might as well put it to use as a flatbed dump.
It is a 72 F700 with 6100 original mi. Here is a pic with it about 80 percent done.
The problem is that it has a 6.83 gear ratio in the rearend. 40 is about as fast as it wants to do comfortably. I am in the process of changing it out to a twospeed. Should have it in this week.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, I see. Nice area! I spent a summer over there many years ago. Worked on a dairy. I believe the town was....And forgive the mispelling......Nisqually? Anyhow, thought I'd ask......Washington is near Idaho.......Thought we might be neighbors! Close enough. Hello Neighbor!


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello neighbor lol. Yes Nisqually is just up the road a piece.
I was editing my post, here are a couple of pics.
Having problems downloading pics.
I used propane tanks for the hyd and air. I installed a 73 celica airconditioning pump as it is a two cyl with it's own crankcase for oil. They are tested to over 400 lbs, so 125 is a piece of cake. i put a switch on the dash so if I am not using it I take it out of the system. I also put a electrical kickout on the tank so when it is to pressure it shuts down and also a popoff incase the electrical fails. I have seen what happens without a pressure releas device, it is not pretty.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

That last post was something, computer giving me a fit lol. Here is other side I hope.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

pics


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

not posting pics for me, must be to many bytes.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rdbrumfield, you are always on the go with these projects! Pictures didn't come through but the one. Not sure what you have going on here, but I see massive hydraulics and steel and I'm sure it's sweet!:blacksuit


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

will try downsizing


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That is some good fabricating skills rdbrumfield! I love the log arch/trailer combo. Also the lift on the log splitter is pretty cool too. 

Keep us updated on what ever your working on currently.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by music in a bott _
> *rdbrumfield, you are very handy indeed. I too love that log splitter! I have around 20 cord of wood stored up at the beginning of any winter, and I do my splitting by hand. I actually enjoy splitting the wood, but am always contemplating building some sort of splitter my self. rdbrumfield, I couldn't help but notice that you're from western Washington state.....Are you near Spokane Washington by chance? *


20 cord by hand?! Is your real name Paul Bunyon? Dude that is a lot of fire wood. How do you find time to ride your tractor? Heck why have a tractor - just do everything by hand you beast.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *20 cord by hand?! Is your real name Paul Bunyon? Dude that is a lot of fire wood. How do you find time to ride your tractor? Heck why have a tractor - just do everything by hand you beast. *


 Well.....I keep that much on hand at the beginning of any winter, sort of like banking it. I use about 6 cord a year, and replace that amount each year. My driveway is a quarter mile long and some of it goes through forest service and on into my place, so wood is very close and handy! I'm also the only resident on my road. Lastly, as a residential and commercial builder for nearly 25 years now, I've become a fanatic about energy conservation, after working on so many ineffecient buildings. My home was build loooong ago. It's a log home built by my father, and here about 5 years ago, I incorporated a very unique framing system I myself devised that was both labor intensive but super effecient in terms of heating and cooling, when I doubled the size of the place. It's slick, and I'd go into details about it but this thread is about the mastery of Mr RB! Just wanted to clarify that I'm actually fairly mellow dude with a huge beard!:homereat:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Andy, I also wanted to mention that we did dig our basement, and, our septic system ...as well as all our waterline ditches, and power line from the pedistal to the house, all by hand! Yes, I was very young and so was my dad (then). When I built the addition I spoke of last post, we bought the JD that I used to excavate the foundation then backfill......Chris loves his JDs! :spinsmile :spinsmile :spinsmile


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent work!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Chris

I would love to hear and see pics of your home addition etc. sounds like a great project and would give others some good ideas too. maybe start a thread and tell the story. Nothing better than reading those kind of storys and dreaming of spring time.

Andy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Chris
> 
> I would love to hear and see pics of your home addition etc. sounds like a great project and would give others some good ideas too. maybe start a thread and tell the story. Nothing better than reading those kind of storys and dreaming of spring time.
> ...


 Andy, you can count on it! I need to get some computer issues resolved first for the pictures thing, but it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Supertime (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool Pics. What do you do?


----------

